# [Project] triple-screen mount



## seven9st surfer

I finally got sick of how much desk space was being taken up by my monitor stands. So walking through Home Depot this week, i decided to make a mount for all of them. This was after looking online and seeing that they cost around $300... So here's how I did it:

Parts:
1/2" x 12 pipe x 2 @ 3.31 = 6.62
1/2" x 10 pipe x 3 @ 2.90 = 8.70
1/2" 45 degree elbow x 2 @ 1.53 = 3.06
1/2" tee x 1 @ 1.26 = 1.26
1/2" flange x 1 @ 6.60 = 6.60
1/2" straps x 1 pk @ 1.31 = 1.31
M4 x 200 machine screws x 4 (3/pk) @ 0.79 = 3.16
10-28 x 3/4" machine screws x 1 (8/pk) @ 0.98 = 0.98
10-28 x 1" machine screws x 1 (8/pk) @ 0.98 = 0.98
1/4" - 20 x 1-1/2" machine screws x 1 (4/pk) @ 0.98 = 0.98
2' x 4' sheet of MDF x 1 @ 3.96 = 3.96










for a grand total of: $37.61!

And the process:

First, I fit together all the pieces of piping. You might think that the weight of the monitors would unscrew the joints, but when the whole assembly is this big, you can really get some torque going and get it realllllly tight. The most important part was to get the four pieces across the top level.










Next, I cut the backpieces for the 3 monitors, and a mounting plate for the whole assembly



















And here's the three backplates and the mounting plate.










Ignore the extra holes. You wouldn't believe how hard it is to measure out an exact square. Then I realized I had a wallmount assembly for my TV, so I used it as a jig for the holes.










Using the M4 screws (VESA standard is 4mm diameter, 0.7 thread pitch), I attached the plate to the back of the 19"...










And the 22"










Then, using a T-square, I measured the distance from the top of the monitor to where I wanted the center of the piping to run.










Then, I started drilling and fitting the straps to where they go. The bolt heads are behind the plate, and then I tightened the nuts down. I also set up a mockup of how I attatched it to my desk. You can see that I bolted the flange through that board, but I also used that fourth, smaller piece of MDF basically as a big washer underneath the whole thing. Then, I clamped the whole thing down to my table. It's not going anywhere.










And it works!



















I had to be careful not to tighten down the screws into the monitor too hard, because of the screw heads coming out the back for the straps. All Home Depot had was round head. If I had used flat-head or even pan-head, I could have counter-sunk the holes, so the head would fit flush, like I was able to do with the screws for the VESA mounts on the back of the monitors.










And the second monitor goes on



















And the third



















I can't believe it actually worked. Now comes the fun part. Installing the thing. Here's how my desk looked to begin with. And that's an old flight manual and folded up pieces of paper under the main monitor to even it up with the side ones.










And with it all cleared off










First, I had to drill holes in the desk (measuring carefully, of course).










That's my father in law holding it up while i do my best to reach around the back and tighten up those nuts. While the dog helps, of course.










And it holds. I know, it looks a little crooked in this pic, but it's mostly just the way the individual monitors meet each other at the bend. I can still tweak it a little bit to get those monitors perfectly straight.










And here's the setup with everything in its place and wires managed. Except for that one monitor cable on the left. It wasnt quite long enough to get routed with the others, but never fear. Newegg shipped me my new one today.










And a closeup of the stand










So that's it. A triple-screen mount for under $40. Hope this maybe helps out someone, because I asked around here, and couldn't find any guides for homemade mounts like this. So had to come up with one from scratch, and I think it turned out pretty nicely. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Phaeton

Wow SMEXY!!!


----------



## Syrillian

Oh, Dood!

That is frikkin SWEET!

+


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Now that's awesome! +1


----------



## hotwaxisbad

Wow, nice job! I like how you used the PVC/Metal tubing as the arms.


----------



## BlankThis

Very nice









Set up looks very clean.

Â±BÂ±


----------



## Biggs

Awesome job on the monitor stand. I've contemplated something like this in the past, but now I know it is possible (and for cheap as well).

+rep


----------



## seven9st surfer

Wow guys, thanks for all the responses. I really appreciate the compliments!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biggs* 
Awesome job on the monitor stand. I've contemplated something like this in the past, but now I know it is possible (and for cheap as well).

Like I said, I hoped this could help someone else!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Wow, this is amazing. I guess that means I HAVE to buy a 3rd monitor. I've been looking at the triple stands but they are so expensive.

As I got down toward the middle I saw your desk. I was like... that is the exact same desk I am sitting at right now.

As I got further, I saw your dog. I have a dog that looks EXACTLY like that! It's a Shepherd/Husky mix. There is a pic of her in my 'Tiny' link in my sig









Very nice dude. I'm definitely gonna be doing this soon!


----------



## billbartuska

Cpuld you mount the monitors on the wall instead of the desk, for a totally "floating" effect?


----------



## caraboose

I may do something like this over the weekend for my dual monitors so they are level.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billbartuska* 
Cpuld you mount the monitors on the wall instead of the desk, for a totally "floating" effect?

I agree, that would be ideal. It was actually what I was planning on when I started this project. First of all, I'd need an actual wall mount. The one I have I don't think is strong enough, and I really don't want to buy one. I'd also have to redo the back of the center mount to accommodate the bracket for the side monitors. I'll keep messing around with it though, because I eventually want to get to that point.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Actually, I found my wallmount online, and also the TV that used to be on it. Apparently, the mount can safely support up to 30 lbs, and the TV is 34.8 lbs (without the stand, as per the manual). So I guess the weight limit isn't really set in stone? I mean the TV was on the wall with that mount for almost 2 years with no problems. I figure the rig I made doesn't weigh too much more than that, maybe less. When I have some time, I might redo the center mount and see if I can get the wallmount on securely. What do yall think?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

The weight limit is more or less to do with how much strain your wall can take. If they use steel in that wall mount, I SERIOUSLY doubt it can hold less than 100 lbs


----------



## thehighlander123

which card runs what screens?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thehighlander123* 
which card runs what screens?

right now, i've got it hooked up so that the 8800GTS runs the center, and the 7800GT runs the two side ones. it was the only way i could get it to work with SoftTH when I was messing around with triple-screen gaming. seems to work fine, no complaints. even HD videos play without a hitch


----------



## zelix

nice, + nice dog


----------



## bourne-no longer

Make me one haha









That is pretty impressive.. I am amazed at how close you were able to get the monitors together...

Are you taking orders?

Good job dude

cheers

p.s. nice cable management as well (under the desk).. I would get lost in the sea of wires under my desk


----------



## Heavy Light 117

that is awesome +rep


----------



## Ramzinho

Simply That's Brilliant
rep+ of course


----------



## bfe_vern

Looks sharp! +rep


----------



## CattleRustler

awesome solution to a problem
(part of me wants to say "non-problem" as in everybody wishes for your multiple monitor "problem", but in the purest sense, great solution to the problem) great job


----------



## Teufle

Thats gotta be the cooliest thing Ive ever seen as far as monitors go o.o


----------



## Benladesh

Mad setup, props =]
Good job


----------



## Quick

Very clean look. Props for such a well executed, budget solution. I'm going to have to make one of these this summer.


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

looks great man!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

wow, better copyright and put it it into mass production.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:

wow, better copyright *patent it* and put it it into mass production.
fixed


----------



## iampoor

Anyway to make one of these without drilling into the desk?
While still being stable? haha


----------



## billbartuska

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
I agree, that would be ideal. It was actually what I was planning on when I started this project. First of all, I'd need an actual wall mount. The one I have I don't think is strong enough, and I really don't want to buy one. I'd also have to redo the back of the center mount to accommodate the bracket for the side monitors. I'll keep messing around with it though, because I eventually want to get to that point.

Something like this:


----------



## Biggs

@OP:

Just out of curiosity did you contemplate what the base would be like if you didn't bolt the stand straight to the desk?

Because I'm looking at something like you built, and I am not sure if I were to build one (like yours) that I could make a base smaller than 14" x 14" (to spread out the weight at the mounting point of the vertical post). I like the idea of drilling a hole in a desk for the stand to be mounted to, but the school (and my parents for that matter) wouldn't like it too much if I started drilling holes into desks









Great job again. Definitely going to have to try this with dual monitors over the summer time


----------



## seven9st surfer

Thanks again for all the compliments!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Biggs* 
@OP:

Just out of curiosity did you contemplate what the base would be like if you didn't bolt the stand straight to the desk?

Because I'm looking at something like you built, and I am not sure if I were to build one (like yours) that I could make a base smaller than 14" x 14" (to spread out the weight at the mounting point of the vertical post). I like the idea of drilling a hole in a desk for the stand to be mounted to, but the school (and my parents for that matter) wouldn't like it too much if I started drilling holes into desks









Great job again. Definitely going to have to try this with dual monitors over the summer time

I'm sure you could make some sort of stand that would support the weight. But you would need to have the vast majority of the surface area to the front of the monitor, because that's where the center of mass would be (due to the side monitors being forward of center). If you could get it stable, the stand might be a little too far forward. In other words, it might negate the whole reason of the build, to clear up desk space. The best alternative I can see is going with a wall mount. The back of the center monitor would have to be tweaked a little to allow for the tee-pipe and also the bracket for the mount. I think that'll be my next little project...

also, @ billbartuska, I'm diggin that design. well done


----------



## noahmateen1234

Nice job on the creativity.
I may do this for dual 24"s when I get my 2nd one. I refuse to pay $100+ for a stand for dual monitors.

+rep for you!


----------



## burrbit

looks awesome! nice job!


----------



## clbkdaz

Wow - How did I miss this. That's a great job there. I always wanted to make a stand for my dual monitors. Hmmmmmmm. Did you get that Patent yet? _Runs off to the local patent office._

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Ramzinho

brilliant, cheap, fast and easy to be done.
i've would to rate this
i would give it 12+


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I just keep coming back and looking. It's so ... tempting to buy a 3rd!!!

Question.

How do you adjust your monitors? The side monitors look like they would just fall downward with those brackets on there.


----------



## ironcobra220

thats really cool are you gunna use a matrox so you can run games across all 3? ive always wonderd if that thing works when using 1 monitor thats a bit bigger.


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
I just keep coming back and looking. It's so ... tempting to buy a 3rd!!!

Question.

How do you adjust your monitors? The side monitors look like they would just fall downward with those brackets on there.

I had to adjust them when I mounted them. Each side took a few times of trial and error before i had the perfect spacing. And to keep them from falling downward, it was just a matter of getting the U-straps in the back tight enough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ironcobra220* 
thats really cool are you gunna use a matrox so you can run games across all 3? ive always wonderd if that thing works when using 1 monitor thats a bit bigger.

I was looking into getting one, but then I saw how expensive they are. I just use SoftTH right now, and it's a little bit of work to get it set up at first, but it's free and it works fine for how much I game in triple-screen.


----------



## depricated

I'm going to build one of these, just like that, to go with my new desk.

Looks very, very nice. Love how clean it is.

What size monitors are you using there?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *depricated* 
I'm going to build one of these, just like that, to go with my new desk.

Looks very, very nice. Love how clean it is.

What size monitors are you using there?

thanks, glad it could help you out. the monitors are the ones in my sig rig: 2 19" Viewsonics and the center is a 22" Acer. (The reason theyre basically the same height is that the Viewsonics have speakers built into the bottom.)

What size are you going to be using? reason I ask is I had to do some trial and error with the length of the pipes running horizontally behind the center monitor. turns out that, by chance, 10" was the perfect disatance so that the corners of the monitors met flush. no real guarantee it will be like that will all sizes of monitors tho. Id suggest start out with 10" pieces (given you center monitor is around 22"), keep the receipt, and test fit before you tighten anything down. good luck, and make sure to post pictures!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Wow, sexy indeed


----------



## Danylu

Very Nice!


----------



## depricated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer*


thanks, glad it could help you out. the monitors are the ones in my sig rig: 2 19" Viewsonics and the center is a 22" Acer. (The reason theyre basically the same height is that the Viewsonics have speakers built into the bottom.)

What size are you going to be using? reason I ask is I had to do some trial and error with the length of the pipes running horizontally behind the center monitor. turns out that, by chance, 10" was the perfect disatance so that the corners of the monitors met flush. no real guarantee it will be like that will all sizes of monitors tho. Id suggest start out with 10" pieces (given you center monitor is around 22"), keep the receipt, and test fit before you tighten anything down. good luck, and make sure to post pictures!


I'm using 3 20" Widescreens. I was debating on going with 12" all around just to be sure.

It also gave me some ideas concerning the legs of the desk, which I haven't bought yet. I was just going to use 4x4s, but I'm thinking some rods to match the new monitor stand would be just right









Thanks for this! I'll definitely get some pictures up as soon as I make it. It'll probably be saturday.

Excellent, excellent stand. I've been looking for a 3xwide solution for over a year.

Rep+ for sure


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Great Tri Monitor Stand Mod and on an easy to meet budget too,, well done!!


----------



## Peace11uehman

awsome! Ive been thinking of ways to make my own stand for a while now, but this is a way cheaper solution. Ill post some pics up when i have mine done!

I need less angle on the side monitors though, my monitors are up against a flat wall, ive got it planned out though


----------



## Ladiesman101

NOW TAHST WAT I CALL SEXY.
love it man

and nice german shepard


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peace11uehman*


awsome! Ive been thinking of ways to make my own stand for a while now, but this is a way cheaper solution. Ill post some pics up when i have mine done!

I need less angle on the side monitors though, my monitors are up against a flat wall, ive got it planned out though










Are you using any angle at all? only reason I ask is i was initially looking for less angle as well, like 22.5 degree elbows instead of 45. I think you have to special order those tho, couldn't find any in HD or Lowe's. Id be really interested seeing how it turns out, make sure to post the finished product!


----------



## nategr8ns

not sure if you said this, but what's stopping the two outside monitors from drooping down? Just the two straps securing each one to the pipe?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


not sure if you said this, but what's stopping the two outside monitors from drooping down? Just the two straps securing each one to the pipe?


yep, that's it. just get them tight enough, and it won't be a problem. like i said, it took a few times of trial and error of tightening and loosening before i got them exactly where i wanted them and at the right angle


----------



## Tars_Tarkus

sick setup congrats.


----------



## TomEGun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
yep, that's it. just get them tight enough, and it won't be a problem. like i said, it took a few times of trial and error of tightening and loosening before i got them exactly where i wanted them and at the right angle

You could always use a T piece, similar to centre, where you want the side monitors to avoid the monitor turning. And for anyone wanting to avoid drilling their desks you could incorperate some clamps to hold it to the desk.


----------



## nategr8ns

how much would it cost for clamps strong enough to support this whole thing though?
Although I admit I can't see many people wanting to drill holes in their desks.


----------



## Enigma8750

Very nice work.


----------



## manolith

Thats a nice FSX triple monitor setup.


----------



## seven9st surfer

thanks everyone! i recently added a backlight, ill put up some pics tonight.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manolith* 
Thats a nice FSX triple monitor setup.

thanks, but whats "FSX" stand for?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *seven9st surfer* 
whats "FSX" stand for?

If you paste that in google you get.. dadan: Flight Simulator X


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
If you paste that in google you get.. dadan: Flight Simulator X

lol, indeed. i knew it looked familiar! thanks


----------



## The viking

Very nice build! and so cheap!

i built something similar myself not so long ago.. but i welded steel tubes to eachother, and i use flexible wall mounts, (those with an arm, so you can swing it to the left or right) for the side monitors.. and it appears to be some sag in them, since the weight of my 22's are around 5-6kg

ill post a pic.. and hope it'l be ok? i have a large foot to support this, unlike your neat little one (which i love btw!!)

!! you can actually see the two wall mounts i welded there, for the side monitors atleast.. and the foot i have, is gigantic, but now redesigned for the people i sell this to, it looks like this (this is the main stand, with out the sidearms.)


----------



## r11

Great idea!


----------



## lNEMESIS

great idea! very clean. i would suggest painting the tubing black.. it would probably make it more stealth.


----------



## Nomadenforcer

This was a great idea and money saver. Prefabbed kits cost way too much.


----------



## loki_racer

First of all, thank you very much for the idea.

Here's my take on it: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1485824


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Well I've got my 3 monitors. Guess it's time to put this thing into action...

=x


----------



## nategr8ns

Think it will hold two CRTs and an LCD?








I don't have any equal-sized LCDs. I have a few 17" CRTs though.


----------



## hollowtek

*wipes drool off face*. Wow. I'm utterly infatuated with your stand. Bless your heart. To be honest I've been thinking about making my own for a while now, but you've given me a start in the right direction. I'll post pictures of mine when I start on it... I do have a few questions; however, what did you do with the piece of wood for the base of the stand? Did you mount that to the bottom of your desk? And also, did you use 1/4" MDF? Thank you kindly.


----------



## Ninesvnsicks

I want to do this for my dual 22" widescreens but I can't figure out a way to get a 15 degree angle home depot and lowes only have 45 degree elbows so they wont work. Has anyone found a way to do this for dual?


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ninesvnsicks*


I want to do this for my dual 22" widescreens but I can't figure out a way to get a 15 degree angle home depot and lowes only have 45 degree elbows so they wont work. Has anyone found a way to do this for dual?


Why not just use a straight pipe?


----------



## Ninesvnsicks

They are wide screen so if i don't angle them the sides look weird to my eyes. I'm thinking of just making 2 separate stands because there's no way I can get the angle I need.


----------



## Tezron

That is so kool I to checked out the prices of a multi stand but they really cost to much. I found this by googleing. You have done a great job. I fully intend on making my own asap. 
Gr8 that you added photo's as well for the handy person to follow.
Fantastic!!!!!!
From Australia.


----------



## vrm4

I love projects like this. good job!


----------



## Tribulex

YAY zmatrix ftw. Old program that still pwns everything


----------



## seven9st surfer

wow, I can't believe people are still posting on this! I actually just moved into a new house (my second house since the OP, thanks Navy), and put up my new and improved wallmount system. As soon as I get the room in order, I'll post some pics


----------



## rodercot

Thanks OP,

It was a slick idea I took it another step and wall-mounted it and created some pipe style hinges which I think look ok, I may change the strapping to some nice billet aluminium brackets at some point down the road but for now it works just fine. here is a link to some pics.

http://www.overclock.net/11587814-post465.html

rgds,

Dave


----------



## swisha

will trying this this week thanks for the idea!


----------



## seven9st surfer

wow, can't believe this thread is going after almost 2 years! this was obviously the first iteration of many triple-monitor setups. Check out my sig for the ones that are more recent (and better, I think). Regardless, glad I could help some people out with their mounts


----------



## domesticfix

Thanks !!! Kind of off subject,but what is the board on the right used for? The one next to the surfboards . Is that a tow in ?


----------



## seven9st surfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domesticfix;12276141*
> Thanks !!! Kind of off subject,but what is the board on the right used for? The one next to the surfboards . Is that a tow in ?


That's a wakeboard with no bindings on it. 2001 Liquid Force Helix 136


----------



## HaiLKroniK

i know i am late to the party, but if people are still doing this, the pipe is called Galvanized Rigid Conduit and is in the electrical section. it is thick steel and threaded. do not cheap out and get the EMT (electrical metal conduit) that is a lot thinner steel or aluminum (mostly steel) and may not be able to handle the weight so much. you can tell the difference since EMT is thin,shiny and not threaded while the Rigid is thick, kind of rough textured and is threaded.

just my 2 cents


----------



## CJ Flis

First of all great idea







...I would like to do this aswell but i live in Australia and Bunnings does not have the 45 degree joints or the base plate or the "T" shaped joint just the Gal tubing. So i was wondering if there is an alternate way to do this that doesnt involve welding?


----------



## Geofram

Can we have the photos back? I want to build this soon!


----------



## SchwettyBawls

Your Photobucket account has exceeded its bandwidth so all of the pictures are not viewable. Is there any way you can either email me the pics or repost them. I am in the process of gather materials and making this now.


----------



## SchwettyBawls

This post was EXTREMELY helpful.
In conjunction with this post http://www.overclock.net/11587814-post465.html and I think my project I'm going to start after work is going to be awesome.

I remembered seeing "seven9st surfer" say that over time the arms of his original design started to sag. So I'm going to used a + pipe and a 6" pipe coming up from the top and drill holes near the top of it and near the end of the "arms" and use wire to connect that and help prevent sag.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodercot;11587814*
> ...
> If You notice the backplates on the Monitors - I got those at home depot in the gate section for 1.44 each they are pre-drilled for a 4x4 post mount which you guessed it lines up 100% with a vesa 100MM bolt pattern, there are also two small holes in the plate which line up with a two hole pipe strap. I chose to redrill and mount caddy part number CD0B for mounting the monitors to the pipe. see link below.
> http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcConduitClampswBolts.asp


This was very helpful.


----------



## seven9st surfer

first off, sorry about the bandwidth thing, its the first time thats ever happened. ive got a buttload of pics, and it would be a huge pain to try to re post them somewhere else or dig through and find the ones specific to this post. so if yall can wait, the pics should be back up day after tomorrow, first of the month. sorry again

second, as to the arms of the first design sagging, i dont recall saying that or maybe i misspoke, but the arms never sagged at all. you get that pipe tight enough, and it's not moving a bit.


----------



## SchwettyBawls

No worries on the pics man. I decided to stop being a pansy and take a leap. I drafted out a rough layout and decided to go man shopping.







I decided to go with 3/4" pipe over 1/2" because I have a very curious cat who likes to try to tightrope walk my monitors and TV. It took about a hour and a half of shopping and constantly putting things back and changing my mind lol and about the same time to assembly it all. With increase in size and the obvious inflation over the last 2 years the cost was just barely under $50. When I get home from work i'll take pictures and post 'em.


----------



## wolzen

need pictures....so desperate


----------



## SchwettyBawls

O crap I totally forgot to take pictures and post 'em. Working 50-70 hour weeks makes you forget things lol. I'll make out a parts list the best I can and try to get pictures asap.

This rig mounts 3x 20" LCD Widescreen monitors

All of the large parts I bought at Home Depot because they were cheaper than my local Lowe's, but all of the screws and the wood I bought at Lowe's because it was cheaper there and these 2 places are within .2 miles of each other.

- 3x 3/4 in. x 12 in. Galvanized Steel Nipple
- 2x 3/4 in. x 10 in. Galvanized Steel Nipple
- 2x 3/4 in. Galvanized-Malleable Iron 45° FPT x FPT Elbow
- 1x 3/4 in. Galvanized Malleable Iron FPT Cross (I used a cross instead of a T for future expansion a 6 screen set-up may happen one day







but you can buy the T it's literally half the price of a cross)
- 1x 3/4 in. Galvanized Malleable Iron Floor Flange

This is the whole load supporting part of your stand. This will get you your basic stand and will be the large chunk of your cost. You WILL need a pair of channel lock pliers and/or a pipe wrench.

The rest of the list is going to be a case by case thing and is all of your small parts and mounting materials. Some of them I will find links for the others I'll try my best but I can't guarantee I can find a link for ya.

- 1x 3ft. length of 1in. x 10in. poplar board (poplar was like $2 for 3 feet which was WAY cheaper than MDF and is still easy to drill and what not but any wood will do really as long as its flat and not warped)
+ Cut this board into 3 x 12in. pieces
- 6x 3/4 in. Steel 2-Hole Pipe Strap
- 12x Random 1" wood screws
- 12x M4-.7 x 25mm Machine Bolts (they come in 2 packs so i bought 6 packs at $.60 each) These are used to fasten the pieces of wood to the back on the monitor via the VESA mounting holes.
- 4x Flat Slotted Machine Screws with Nuts These are used to fasten the floor bracket to the top of my desk.

This is just the parts list I'll see what I can do about typing out a step by step tomorrow I'm tired. lol


----------



## Genocide_Jim

Just doing the rounds, letting people know about my widescreen wallpaper site:

http://jimswidescreenwallpapers.blogspot.com/

Check it out,

Cheers,

Jim.


----------



## dmanstasiu

This :seems: nice.
I can't see any of the pictures, bandwidth exceeded


----------



## wermad

Very creative. I just bought an inexpensive triple mount and I'm planning to modify it to accept my 23s.


----------



## shetu

Very good build. You are a genius.


----------



## zechs

wow neato! great work it looks very nice. if i didnt have a glass table top i would definitely use that lol.


----------



## imount

Inspiring! You are completely right to point out that just about every flat screen mount is just an assembly of off the shelf easily fashoinable parts put together in a nice package with a pretty picture adhered.. Having looked around this and other forums it seems that the "create your own" theme is spilling over from the pizza industry! The loud message to anyone in this market being provide a selection of standard parts so users can make their own custom monitor deskmount like this one, but without the need for quite such alot of equipment, that perhaps not everyone has to hand in their garage. I'll definatley be looking into that, thanks for the inspriartion.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Very nice! Like the Star Wars theme!


----------



## xeno83

How do you have 3 different desktop BG's


----------



## walker450

Great work!!


----------



## eovnu87435ds

hey, I love your monitor mount! it was what inspired mine!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1195618/diy-triple-monitor-mount


----------



## mangerda

Your great idea inspired me to do the same. The only thing different was I had to use 18in poles on the outside monitors because I'm using 22in Monitors. I added speakers on each side by using a 90 degree, 6inch pole, and a 1/2" flange.


----------



## greenscobie86

Definitely going to a attempt this... Wondering on how to associate a clamp style mount for my desk though.


----------



## lilkuz2005

hey hey, i have been looking at your DIY monitor stand for the past few weeks, and i have finally decided to give it a shot, i have 3 asus ve278q 27" monitors, what lengths of pipe would i need to purchase to get my monitors mounted ? 1/2" should be sturdy enough but im not sure about the lengths of pipe i will need to get the center monitor lined up with the side monitors, any help would be great, also when i have the stand built im going to paint it to make a it a little more attractive


----------

